# Glasgow uk



## glasgowuber

Let's get one up and running for Glasgow Scotland !!


----------



## glasgowuber

Anybody ?????


----------



## Gingermammoth

I'm in. Aye!


----------



## bob swagger

dont join Uber FREEDOM !


----------



## GlasgowUberEats

Went isn't there a Glasgow one yet?


----------



## bawbq

Must be at least 3 active members by now


----------



## boobs72

Anybody could advise on courier licence, don't think I wanna pay 3000£ per year policy. Even tricks welcome.


----------



## Elliot Coyote

I also do Uber Glasgow. Both Edinburgh and Glasgow so i'm in.


----------



## Uberduber13

I'm new here


----------

